# Swimming!



## bubbles&amp;squeak

Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the right group to put this in but;
:lol: Can mice swim?
I was thinking of making a little play area for them  
Like their toys and stuff in a plastic box but with sand & sawdust as the floor and one end with *really* shallow water, so they don't drown  I would dry them off afterwards if they got wet  would this be okay?x
Thanks guys!x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MFsIV-i ... re=related <<< Not Me!>>>

xxxx Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Serena

Mice shouldn't swim. they'll get wet annd cold and sick.
I know there are vids of surfing mice and who knows what, but I don't think it is at all good for the animals.
the mouse in the video clearly is stressed by being dumped in a bowl of water and want's out. Not nice for the mouse.


----------



## Fraction

I don't think the mice would approve of the cold water, or of the towel dry after. I think you could possibly end up with sick, upset mice. Just because something can swim doesn't mean it should.

A play area might be appreciated, or it might not. I made one for my mice and it unnerved them to be taken out and placed somewhere "strange".


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Mice _can_ swim, yes, as you can see. But no, I don't think you should try it. It's not something a mouse would do unless it was forced to, and it wouldn't be nice to force anyone to do something they don't want  I agree with Serena, that mouse in the video doesn't look like it enjoys the 'bath'.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

What if I made an enclosure play ground and had really shallow water at the end, obviously not forcing them to go in it but it is there if they want it?xx

Thanks for replying though xxx


----------



## SarahY

Swimming is unnecessary and dangerous. Don't let them get wet at all; there is no need to take the risk. A mouse has a very large surface area compared to it's mass and therefore will chill very, very easily


----------



## Fraction

If you really want to make a 'playground' for the mice, get some cardboard boxes for them to climb on/chew through, cardboard tunnels, a wheel (eg flying saucer), etc. They'll appreciate that more than some water that could be very dangerous for them.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

Oh okay, thankies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamplemousse

That video upsets me. I'm glad you asked before doing this...They're tiny mammals and can chill easily.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

Well, I did want to check before I did do anything, you know - Im not an expert, you guys are though, thanks for the help  xx


----------



## MojoMouse

Do the mice in that video _really_ look like they're having fun and enjoying the water? I find it quite disturbing.

Look, it's great that you want to find ways to enjoy your mice and have fun interacting with them, but if you did a bit of reading about the natural behaviours of mice, and put your imagination to work, I think you'll be able to come up with heaps of ideas with which to enrich their environment in ways that _they_ like, rather than things that _you_ think might be interesting or amusing.

Tubes, boxes, scrunched up paper with treats inside for their food fossicking behaviour, rope walkways, deep substrate for burrowing, hay, popsicle structures of all sorts that they can climb on/under/in, a good wheel, etc etc etc.

So, if I may suggest (kindly, not critically), how about reading through sections of this forum, or other good mouse care sites on the internet, and find out about the many, many things that are good for mice, rather than focusing on bizarre things just because they look fun or cool to you. I know you mean well, but mice don't need the same kind on things to entertain them that may appeal to you, such as swimming.


----------

